# Question-my resort, point system not listed



## efjo2 (Aug 20, 2012)

How do I list point program in my ad on Tug if my Resort/Point system? is not listed.  Could not get it to let me enter anything else.
Can anyone help?  Also any ideas to help ours self. Thanks


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 20, 2012)

efjo2 said:


> How do I list point program in my ad on Tug if my Resort/Point system? is not listed.  Could not get it to let me enter anything else.
> Can anyone help?  Also any ideas to help ours self. Thanks
> Got my answer from the administrator via email.  Don't know how to delete this.
> Other finer points of using the BB if someone can refer me someplace to read or clue me in on the basics.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2012)

What resort? What point system? Where are you trying to post it? Points only have value if they can be used as the 'currency' to exchange into other resorts than one's 'base.'


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> What resort? What point system? Where are you trying to post it? Points only have value if they can be used as the 'currency' to exchange into other resorts than one's 'base.'



We are with the Premiere Vacation Club associated with Diamond Resort International.  I don't know any specific name of the point system.  That is why I am having trouble putting FOR SALE ad in the market place section
This group is associated with Interval International for exchanges and they are all over the US and world.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2012)

OK, So they are probably DRI points. Is your ownership linked to a specific resort, or is it a Vacation Club. If a specific resort, is your ownership deeded? It matters, because if there is no deed, as little value as timeshares have, vacation clubs have less. Like none. Otoh, if you just walk away, what can they come after you for?

I found no sales history for this club on eBay, so it will be hard to value. I mean no disrespect, but in my opinion, thinking you will find a buyer who will pay actual money for this membership is fantasy. Not gonna happen.  

Deeded timeshares that originally sold for $40-$50,000 regularly sell for under $100 on eBay every day. 

After the CEO of DRI, Clobeck showed himself as a bit of a buffoon (my opinion) on the TV show, Undercover Boss, DRI resales have been, shall we say, weak.

Good Luck, we wish you well.

Jim


----------



## efjo2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> OK, So they are probably DRI points. Is your ownership linked to a specific resort, or is it a Vacation Club. If a specific resort, is your ownership deeded? It matters, because if there is no deed, as little value as timeshares have, vacation clubs have less. Like none. Otoh, if you just walk away, what can they come after you for?
> 
> I found no sales history for this club on eBay, so it will be hard to value. I mean no disrespect, but in my opinion, thinking you will find a buyer who will pay actual money for this membership is fantasy. Not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.  Ours is a deeded lot and can be used at a lot of places.  We missed the Undercover Boss episode but may try to find it on the internet.  
Even though it may be worthless, we are going to try and get rid of it since it no longer fits our lifestyle.  I emailed the administrator and they said to use the Diamond one that was listed under Points program. So I submitted our ad to the Marketplace.  
After reading some of the other posts ours does not seem to be as useless as others, just aggravating, since we have at least used it every year or every other year.  Thanks again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, we answered your email directly.  Diamond Resort International points are indeed an option to choose when you select a points ad in the marketplace.

if however you select a fixed or floating week, you will not have the option to find diamond points.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 22, 2012)

*You need to be sure...*



efjo2 said:


> We are with the Premiere Vacation Club associated with Diamond Resort International.  I don't know any specific name of the point system.  That is why I am having trouble putting FOR SALE ad in the market place section
> This group is associated with Interval International for exchanges and they are all over the US and world.



I think you need to be sure about what you have and from whom before you start trying to sell anything. You need to be more knowledgeable about what you are selling before you try to put somehting on the market. It's hard enough when you do know what you're selling.


----------

